# SOOO ANNOYING!



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, so I don't want to sound like a jerk or a crybaby, but I am really getting sick of people questiong my dog's breed! I know he doesn't look standard. The thing of it is, I don't CARE! And if someone tells me their dog is a certain breed, I won't argue them about it! Why do people insist on badgering me?! If strummer is half CAT, i wouldn't care, he's my baby and i love him! It seems like some people are so caught up on what he SHOULD look like. And then, they say, oh he's so cute anyways, or well he's cuter than any Chihuahua I have ever seen... 
When I bought him I was told he was a Chi. I didn't ask for papers, I don't care any more about his pedigree than I care about my own. He has a lot of Chi characteristics, and qualities, but truth be told, he doesn't have all of them. But you know what? If I could go back and get papers for him, or get a different dog I wouldn't! I love him just the way he is! Now, If I were trying to breed him, or show him that would be a different story. I just want him to be my baby. 
Does anyone else have this problem? 
Now whenever I take him out, people always"ask what kind of dog is he?" I just want to know what I should say. I am tempted to just say he's a chi mix to keep them quiet....I think I am going to ask the breeder if she knows if he's mixed. 
Am I making a big deal of nothing? :roll:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry you are having to go through that  
Strummer is adorable any way you look at him.
Tell those people what ever you want to, if you feel like a long explaination tell them what the breeder told you. If you don't just say all we know is chi or I don't know or I don't care, he's my baby.

Do you know if the breeder breeds any other kind of dogs or if she has a different kind as a pet?
If you call her, I would start out saying how soooo many people keep telling me he is mixed and I was wondering if you know what he could be mixed with. Of coarse she might say he is not mixed and just not the breed standard. So you'll be back to not knowing.

But at the end of the day he is your baby and as long as you love him that's all that matters.
Good Luck what ever you decide.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont think you are making a big deal out of nothing!! Its like anyones baby, be it human or animal its the fact they are your baby and the most precious thing to you. I hate it when people pic favs of our cats (we have 3) and one of them, Harley is the prettier of the 3 and people are always picking him up and ignoring the others and I want to hit them! I know its not the same but I know what you mean about the whole precious thing.
I have to admit I did wonder when I saw your sig pics about Strummers breed but more than that I thought he was beautiful!! If people want to think things about him, let them. It doesnt stop him being loved whole heartedly by you!! Im sure thats all he cares about


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I love your pictures of your dog in your siggy! People are just odd, I learned to get over it when my two oldest boys were babies...everyone thought they were girls or twins and they were very small for their age so when no. 3 came around I got "how mean to make the little baby (actually almost 3) walk and the big one gets to ride in the stroller...the Big one was my 13 month old 3rd son who already outweighed both of his big brothers by his 1st birthday.
Stop letting what people say annoy you, they're just showing their own stupidity. If you said your dog was mutt..those same people would be trying to guess what breeds he was mixed with :lol and I bet a lot of them would mention chi


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

Angelab thats awful that people would say that about your kids!! 

I agree what you said tho, I think people just like to look like they know something when they dont and they probably would guess chi!!


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*My Dobbie*

My Dobbie is 10# and his ears don't stand up right. I was told (when I adopted him from the SPCA) that he was full flooded Chi and that his previous owners had his papers but didn't surrender them with him. 

I don't care what he is, he is MY big baby. I don't know what I would do without him. Frankly, he is so active with jumping, running, etc. that I would be frightened FOR him (because of possible injuries) if he were smaller.

When people see him, I know they question his Chi'ness because of his size. So what? I didn't get a Chi on purpose, I got a Chi when I got Dobbie. I got Dobbie because I wanted him, he just happens to be a Chi. 

I think Strummer is cute.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

He is your baby, and if people make negative comments, you simply say, well that's not very nice now is it? and you look at them with a smile as you say it...

People can be really dumb....at least you are smart enough to see it, unfortunately dumb people don't see it...LOL

:wave:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks guys...
You are all right, I love him and that's what matters most. And what you said, about getting a chi because you got dobbie, I love that! I won't worry about it, if someone comments, I will just say he's a Chi, but either way I love him! :wave: 

He IS really cute, isn't he? :lol: I love his eyes...  :wink:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

He IS cute


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Teddy's mom! :lol: If his nose was just a tad bit smaller he'd look just like a Chi...but his snout is big.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Teddy's Mom I love your new Siggy of Teddy! It is just perfect!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

First he is adorable. Second I think some people are just stupid. Auggie is full blooded chi Akc registered ( not that I care ) and a lot of people still say What kind of dog is that ? That always say he is so cute but that's not what I thought chi's looked like Makes me want ot say well it is dummy :shock:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

first off strummer is adorable...so no worries what they say...
secondly, your allowed to be bothers, i get bothered by it all the time because i have long haired chis which are rather rare (chis seems rather rare in ct anywyz, but long haired chis are few and far between aparently) people are always telling me there papillions, pomeranians or pap/pom mixes and things like that, i had one woman yell at me telling me i was a terrible person for buying a mixed breed, i was so angry that this woman stopped me and literally yelled at me and called my dogs ugly little ankle biters all because she belives that theres no such thing as long haired chis and i made it up...*growls*
but i just figure people round here are ignorant of everything...especially any dog thats not lab/retriver or shepard (or other that sized dog)

some people are jut idiots...


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Pople are always going to think what they want no matter what. People always have to believe they are right and that makes idiots lol  

Your baby is beautiful and does look like another Chi i do know.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! The more I think about it, the more I feel that he IS a full Chi. I mean, he's got the SUNNIEST disposition of any dog I've ever met!  He's happy all the time, it's amazing. And when I look at him, I see the Chi in his eyes, mouth, and dome head. He even does that Chi tongue thing where it just barely pokes out sometimes...HEEE HEEE I love that! Either way, he's my boy and I will always love him. Next time someone asks me I will say he's a Chi, and if they question it further, I will say, they all can look different, I just got lucky and got an EXTRA SPECIAL chi... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think he is adorable.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

First of he is a cutie. You shouldn't care what others have to say. Like you said as long as you love and care for him, which obviously you do. 
You shouldnt have to think about it so much tho, like if his snout was like this or that he'd be more chi. He's perfect the way he is. If I found out Zola was not chi or someone said to me, he's not chi it would make no difference to me at all. He could be a wee green alien and Id still love him as much


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I think some people are just plain STUPID...is not even their business really...and like humans some chihuahuas have longer noses...fatter legs...broader faces...and still are 100% chihuahuas...but some idiots can't see that because they're so set on what they think is right..or have misserable little lives that they think attacking people is fun... :roll: :wink: Just ignore those idiots.

:wink: Strummer is GORGEOUS...I love his eyes too. 

 Foxy...I have that problem too..people are always thinking Stinky is a papillon..or mix with one. :roll:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

As long as you love him and accept him as what he is then it's what that matters.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Again, thanks for saying he's so cute....I love him to pieces! 
It was funny, a friend of mine said he looks like a lab puppy...LOL...i laughed. He looks like a shrimp version of that maybe....

He's my little man


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Strummer is a real cutie , very very good looking . dont worry about sill comments . Tyson has a long snout too and i know he is not show quality but in my eyes he is  I also love Strummer's name :wave:


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Jayne,
you know who he's named after then! :headbang: :wink: He started out with another name, but this name is DEF him... He's Strummer up and down! My little punk! :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I get that everytime with Tucker even though he has a pretty nice apply head (not perfect but nice) and a definite chi body/size... but since his hair is long and his ears are very floppy people always look surprised when I say he's a chihuahua..


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey littleweed :wave: 

Ive had a few comments like that too, someone on this board asked me if he was purebreed or mixed, and i thought 'THE CHEEK!'
He IS purebreed, but like you say...i have no need to prove it.
My milo isnt kc registered, but he did come with a full 5-generation pedigree, and its very impressive in my eyes.
But anyway....

I was also once on msn, and someone added me, we got talking, and they asked if i had a chihuahua and obviously i said yes.
They asked to see a photo of him and i told them to look at my display picture.
Then they went on to say how he was big for his age (he was at the time about 8-9weeks old)
I went downstairs to take a photo of Milo next to something to show his size (i looked for a cola can but didnt have one)
By the time i came upstairs, the person on msn had blocked me (or gone offline, not sure)
and said this:

'Im getting a chihuahua soon, in about 3weeks, thats him >>'
(meaning to look at her display picture, and there was a little photo of a small black&tan)

'oh well, i guess your just jealous because my dog is actually PUREBREED, unlike your collie sized dog'

Then i thought 'what a coward' and sent them a long email explaining that they were obviously very immature, and needed a reality check
I got a reply this morning, simply saying that chihuahuas dont have paws that big, and i should look on the brightside, cos they make clothes for xl dogs, so milo will be ok to wear them
That person obviously is a silly little girl who needs to grow up, and only wants her chihuahua to carry around as a fashion accessory like Paris Hilton!

Just because a dog may have a slighter longer nose, or doesnt weigh next to nothing, doesnt make it mixed breed now does it!
Some silly people need to get real

Good luck hun, your PUREBREED chihuahua looks absolutely gorgeous, so dont worry what people think


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, I understood when people were surprised that Socrates was chi. Socrates looks a little like a doxie with a chi-head and long thin legs, but I get people surprised that Bella is chi. I tell them that she's either chi or a sausage with legs we're still trying to figure it out. :lol: 

The thing is Bella really does look tons like the the tri-colors in my chihuahua books and people still don't recognize her. I thought that I wouldn't have those comments with Bella, but I do! :dontknow:


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

its crazy how people with that kind of attitude consider themselves dog lovers!
Its like dog racism!
it would be like saying to someone of mixed race that they were less of a person and not purebred because of their individual characteristics/heritage! How crazy is that?
People need to check their attitudes lest they find themselves turning into dog-fascist monsters!
I adore strummer, he looks like a real character as well as a cutie pie!
How boring it would be if all chi's/dogs/people 'conformed to standard'?


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with kelchi~ it's like doggie racism! I think Strummer is adorable!! He has the sweetest face. I don't blame you for getting upset with the questions. Someone on here asked if mine was a purebred and it bothered me enough to hound the breeder to find out if she knew if any of the ancestors were not chi. As far as I know my pup Biscuit is full-chi, even though he's so much bigger! I bet he's over 4 lbs now, at 10 wks, and that's fine with me. After I stopped to think about it, though, I could care less if he grows up and turns out to be a mix~ it won't change my love for him, or his for me, and I wouldn't trade him for a hundred other chi's. I'm sure you feel the same about your sweetie pie.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

well, the immature person from my msn keeps emailing me, and this part made me laugh

'mongrels are ugly and are poor mans trash'

what an immature little girl :lol:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds like a bored child... who needs a job or something.


----------



## kelchi (Dec 23, 2005)

hi sandra 
do you know who it is and why they've got beef with you?
They sound retarded, i mean, how cruel to be saying those things both to you and your pup


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

i dont know who it is, but i do know they come on this site (because thats where they got my email address from)

I dunno why someones been like that, they just added me, and the abuse started :?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Sandra, that is horrible that you have to keep putting up with that. Is there a way that you could block this person so that you don't receive anything they send you?

That quote about mongrels and poor man's trash really upsets me because there are so many mixes that are very loving and respond so well with just a little kindness, they deserve loving homes as much as the purebreds do!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Strummer is adorable no matter what breed he is.  
He looks Chi to me, though. :wink:


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Socrates Loves Strummer, he's the only other rocker pup he's met! :headbang:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

:evil: i dont know why some ppl have to b like that. pups,dogs,chi's it doesnt matter all dogs deserve a loving home an no matter what r all adorable an deserve the best an a chance to have a happy life


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kelchi said:


> hi sandra
> do you know who it is and why they've got beef with you?
> They sound retarded, i mean, how cruel to be saying those things both to you and your pup


lol you can so tell you live my way :lol: :lol: :lol: "beef!"


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

don't take what people say to heart, you love your baby and thats all that matters. 

by the way i have no clue why anyone would question you anyway, Strummer is gorgeous!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Strummer is so cute! Dont u worry about what anyone else says.
I dont understand how people can sit there and think they have the right to tell someone else what their dog is....or put their opinions on anyone for that matter when its not asked for. 

EVERY time I go to the store with Tequila I am always asked what kind of mix she is. Most of the time when I say she is pure chi they drop it....I think those people honistly didnt care...just didnt know....but I have had some people argue with me...saying that there is no way she is pure chi :roll: Now when I adopted her she did come with papers (nore sure if it was AKC or CKC :? I didnt really care what her pedegre was because I was spaying her anyway) so I am pretty darn sure she is pure but even if she wasnt so what. 

Its not the issue of whether she is pure chi or not that bothers me...its the audacity of some people who think their word is gold and they are always right and they feel they HAVE to subject you to their opinion and then convince you that they are right. That irritates me soooo much. If I asked for an opinion then fine I have no right to complain if I dont agree...but dont approach me in the middle of PetSmart and start lecturing me how I was lied to and that there is no way she can be pure chi. I didnt ask you and I certainly could care less what you think!

Now you know whats really funny.......I get more comments on how Kylie is a 'beautiful Pomeranian" or "beautiful long-haired chihuahua" but only on rare occasions do people guess she is mixed. The people who think she is pure breed are always shocked when I say she is a mix. Go figure.

And maybe I dont see it...but Tequila always looked like a pure chi to me.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Angelab Strummer says keep on rockin!!! :wink: He loves his name and his name sake! LOL
Sandra that kid is dumb....we all know how tiny and adorably Milo is, so she's wasting her time...and unfortunately yours...If only you were as low as her you could post her email address and we could ALL berate her with emails about how much we LOVE our mixes or are 15lbs Chi's! LMAO!

Chi Lover,
I agree he does look Chi to me too the more I look at him. But like everyone says, if I were told tomorrow that he's a mix or something I wouldn't care in the least! He is the love of my life! I adore everything about him! 

Also, Tequila looks like a pure Chi to me too.

I agree about the whole Purebreed prejudice, its so silly! If the dog is mixed or bigger or smaller than standard it doesn't make it any less DOG! In all reality (if you think about it) doesn't that make them even MORE rare or special? Because if someone tried to make another Strummer it would be really hard to find the recipe :wink:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thats so awful what a child, like sandra said they want a fashion assessory


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't you think it all boils down to pure and simple SNOBBERY?
It's pathetic it really is. Strummer is adorable and who could resist those eyes!
I have a little yorkie and people are always asking me what breed she is..to be honest she looks more Chi than yorkie sometimes! When i think that i only paid £65 for her almost 13 years ago what a bargain! shes my little gem!


----------

